# Alan Watts - What is Wrong With Our Culture



## Don Nguyen (Oct 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;YMDu3JdQ8Ow]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMDu3JdQ8Ow[/video]

Alan Watts (1915 - 1973). This was such an enticing video. Really hits hard with not just what his message is, but the way it's delivered and also the whole package of the video itself. To think that he doesn't prepare these talks is inspirational to say the least. It's hard to believe that this was recorded at least 40 years ago.


----------



## ecchef (Oct 3, 2013)

I used to listen to Alan Watts years ago on WFMU. Pretty interesting guy.


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 3, 2013)

Wow...so true


----------



## toddnmd (Oct 5, 2013)

Nice share.

I noticed in the credits that some footage is from a movie called Baraka (which I've seen), and something newer, called Samsara (which I haven't, but now plan to).


----------



## TheDispossessed (Oct 5, 2013)

thanks don! i have read all his books and own a 12 disc lecture set. 
alan watts is the man his autobiography is an awesome read.
if anyone here wants a copy of those lectures let me see i should be able to burn them just get in touch.
cheers


----------



## Don Nguyen (Oct 5, 2013)

toddnmd said:


> Nice share.
> 
> I noticed in the credits that some footage is from a movie called Baraka (which I've seen), and something newer, called Samsara (which I haven't, but now plan to).



I absolutely love the cinematics used in the video. Is Baraka pretty good? I don't watch movies all that often but I may for these.


----------



## toddnmd (Oct 5, 2013)

Don, I think it's a cool movie--if you like that style. Which is quite different from most movies, as you might guess. Same cinematographer did Koyaanasqatsi and the sequels.

Baraka is on Amazon instant video for $2.99.


----------



## CrisAnderson27 (Oct 5, 2013)

Incredible message, and even more true today than when it was first expressed.


----------



## Sambal (Oct 5, 2013)

Thanks for posting this Don N. Alan Watts have been a leading light for me from the 60s. You might like some of his other clips at Omega Point. 

Also, if you guys liked Baraka and Koyaanisqatsi you may also like 'What About Me? 1 Giant Leap' by Jamie Catto and Duncan Bridgeman.


----------

